# Pottery Barn and Ikea faucets



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Not sure these are on the websites but are in the stores. Anybody know who the manufacturer is?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Not sure these are on the websites but are in the stores. Anybody know who the manufacturer is?


 
http://www.ikeafans.com/forums/kitchen-fixtures/9195-ikea-faucet-suppliers.html


"Ones made in China are manufactured by Globe Union Industrial. This company also makes faucets for Danze, Gerber, Glacier Bay, Pegasus, and others.

Ones made in Turkey are manufactured by Eczacibasi Holdings, under their Artema division. I did not look futher on whether they supplied any other major brands."


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ToUtahNow said:


> http://www.ikeafans.com/forums/kitchen-fixtures/9195-ikea-faucet-suppliers.html
> 
> 
> "Ones made in China are manufactured by Globe Union Industrial. This company also makes faucets for Danze, Gerber, Glacier Bay, Pegasus, and others.


 

The Danze connection is news to me. 

Explains why they're such POS, though.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

By the way, if you plan on installing an off-brand faucet make sure it is a listed faucet. I represented a faucet manufacturer of high end European faucets. Even though most of their faucets were listed, the faucet in question as configured was not. The owner screwed up and $800,000 of damage later his insurance filed a subrogation against the manufacturer, the retailer, the GC, and the plumber.

Mark


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> By the way, if you plan on installing an off-brand faucet make sure it is a listed faucet. I represented a faucet manufacturer of high end European faucets. Even though most of their faucets were listed, the faucet in question as configured was not. The owner screwed up and $800,000 of damage later his insurance filed a subrogation against the manufacturer, the retailer, the GC, and the plumber.
> 
> Mark


 



Do you mean listed as in NSF 61?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Do you mean listed as in NSF 61?


As in UPC.

http://pld.iapmo.org/default.asp

Mark


----------

